# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  مشکل در نصب زامارین (کمک کمک)

## 2sam0111

سلام وقتتون بخیرمن حدود دو هفته شب و روزم یکی کردم این نرم افزار درستش کنم ولی نمیشه
لطفا یکی کمکم کنهویندوزم ۸٫۱از ویژال ۲۰۱۲و۲۰۱۳و۲۱۰۵و نسخه های
Xamarin VisualStudio 3.9.533
Xamarin Visual Studio 3.9.236
Xamarin.VisualStudio_4.0.0.1689
XamarinStudio-4.2.3.59-59
mono-android-4.6.00049
mono-android-4.10.00003
mono-android-4.2.5.195540401و کرک هایXAUPB ک خودش دو نوع بود
و MFxPatcherو یه سری فایل ک باید توی مسیر مشخصی کپی میکردی امتحان کردمو نسخه های gtk-sharp-2.12.22
JDK.7.Update.80.x64
Android.SDK.Release.24.4.1
ndk r10
ndk r8و sdk ها اخرین ورژنامتحان کردمتو کلیه مراحل نصب و کرک اینترنتم قطع بود
همه رو run as adminstor کردم
کلی کرک های ک نیاز به اجرا داشتن داخل مسیرC:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Xamarin\Androidکپی میکردم بعد اجرا میکردمانتی ویروس نداشتمقبل از اجرا هم فایل های
C:\ProgramData\Mono for Android\License
C:\ProgramData\MonoTouch\Licenseداخل این دو پوشه رو پاک میکردمچتد بار ویندوز عوض کردم
ویژال های مختلف نصب و پاک کردم بالای ۲۰ بارهمه کاری کردم نشد
تو رو خدا یکی بگه چراکسایی ک کرک کردن لطف کنن
بگن ویندوزشون چیه
ویژالشون چه نسخه ای
منو و کرک چه نسخه ای تا من امتحان کنممن ویندوز و ویژالم از سایت soft98.irدانلود کردمدر ضمن محدودیت دانلودی ندارم
اینترنتم نامحدودهفقط لطفا کمک کنید
از بس پاک کردم نصب کردم خسته شدم

----------


## sara_traveler

سلام.من با ویژوال نتونستم کار کنم
اما با زامارین که کاملا شبیه اونه و همون دستوراتع تونستم
زامارین که نصب کردید
شما کدهاتونو تو زامارین بنویسید و از اون جا اجرا بگیرید

----------


## arman_Delta2002

ویژوال 2015 و همین فایل زیر رو نصب کردم رو ویندوز 8
اول  Xamarin.VisualStudio_4.0.0.1689 نصب کن و کرک کن توجه کن اولین باری که باز میکنمی ویژوال رو به به اینترنت وصل نباشی تا کرک کامل انجام شه
کرک رو از سایت www.downloadly.ir گرفتم
طبق نوشته پایین تو پوشه کرک فایلی هست با پسوند dro کلمه dro رو از اخرش بردار و دی ال ال رو ببر تو مسیر که گفته
remove the ".dro" from  Xamarin.Components.Ide.dll.dro and overwrite Xamarin.Components.Ide.dll in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 14.0\Common7\IDE\Extensions\Xamarin\Xamarin\4.0.0.  1689\" 

اینجا هم گفته ios رو از اخرش بردار و ببر مسیر زیر تا کرک شه 
remove the ".ios" from  Xamarin.Components.Ide.dll.ios and overwrite Xamarin.Components.Ide.dll in "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Xamarin\iOS\"

این 2 فایلم گفته کجا کپی کنی 
copy mandroid.exe to C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Xamarin\Android\mandroid.exe

copy mtouch.exe to C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Xamarin\iOS\mtouch.exe
فقط اینترنت قطع باشه تو اولین اجرای ویژوال پس از کرک

----------


## M aJi D

> سلام وقتتون بخیرمن حدود دو هفته شب و روزم یکی کردم این نرم افزار درستش کنم ولی نمیشه
> لطفا یکی کمکم کنهویندوزم ۸٫۱از ویژال ۲۰۱۲و۲۰۱۳و۲۱۰۵و نسخه های
> Xamarin VisualStudio 3.9.533
> Xamarin Visual Studio 3.9.236
> Xamarin.VisualStudio_4.0.0.1689
> XamarinStudio-4.2.3.59-59
> mono-android-4.6.00049
> mono-android-4.10.00003
> mono-android-4.2.5.195540401و کرک هایXAUPB ک خودش دو نوع بود
> ...


سلام 
این سایت رو ببین آموزش زامارین هست نصب زامارین رو هم توضیح داده . در خصوص api level ها هم توضیح داده یک پروژه در زامارین هم داره .
xamarinfa.ir

----------


## smsk1234

سلام مطلب زیر رو بخون: (از سایت پروگرم 98 هست)

*آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید با سی شارپ (C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎.NET) بخش ۲ | نصب زامارین و ابزارها

*سلام بر پروگرم نود و هشتیهای عزیز امروز با دومین جلسه از آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید با سی شارپ و زامارین در خدمتتون هستم.در این جلسه می خواهم به آموزش نصب مونو و زامارین بپردازم.خب من ۳ تا راه براتون می ذارم که به ترتیب راه اول از همه بهتر و بعد از اون راه دوم بهتر از راه سومه و در آخر اگه به نتیجه نرسیدید راه سوم رو انتخاب کنید.البته روش اول احتمال خیلی زیاد جواب میده.

راه اول آموزش نصب *مونو اندروید* هست که تا اون جایی که من بررسی اش کردم تفاوتی با زامارین نداره. توصیه اکید من به شما اینه که ابتدا از راه اول بروید که نصب مونو هست و بعد که کمی حرفه ای شدید زامارین رو نصب کنید.من خودم هم مونو رو توی سیستم خودم نصب کردم.در حقیقت مونو اسم قدیمی زامارین هستش و با استفاده از اون می تونید با سی شارپ برنامه های اندرویدی بنویسید.
*راه اول:*خب بهتون پیشنهاد می کنم ویژوال استودیو ۲۰۱۰ یا ۲۰۱۲ داشته باشید یا زامارین استودیو رو دانلود کنید.احتمال داره روی ویژوال استودیو ۲۰۱۳ یا ۲۰۱۵ به مشکل بخورید.بازم میگم احتمال داره.

فقط کافیه serach کنید دانلود ویژوال استودیو ۲۰۱۰ یا ۲۰۱۲
برای دانلود زامارین استودیو هم می تونید به این آدرس بروید.

این نکته هم خیلی مهمه که توی مسیر نصب و فایل ها و پوشه هایی که توشون فایل ها رو نصب می کنید نام هیچ پوشه ای فارسی نباشه.
خب مرحله اول نصب jdk هست:

لینک دانلود نسخه ۳۲ بیتی jdk
لینک دانلود نسخه ۶۴ بیتی jdk

وقتی که دانلود jdk به پایان رسید و فایل exe رو دانلود کردین , اون را اجرا کنین و تموم گزینه ها را به حالت اولیه نگه دارین و هی  next بزنید

*** این قسمت برای کسانی که ویژوال استودیو دارند اختیاریه: بعد از اون GTK# رو دانلود و نصب کنید.لینک دانلود GTK#

*** این قسمت برای کسانی که ویژوال استودیو دارند اختیاریه: خب بعد از اون هم زامارین استودیو رو دانلود و نصب کنید.  لینک دانلود xamarin studio

خب بعد از اون باید Mono For Android رو نصب کنید لینک دانلود mono for android

خب بعد از نصب MonoForAndroid باید کرکش رو که نامش mandroid.exe هست رو در مسیر *c:/program files/MSBuild/Novell* کپی کنید.

خب حالا sdk رو از *این آدرس* که یک فایل فشرده است دانلود کنید و هر جایی که میخواهید  اکسترکتش کنید.

*** اگه ویژوال استودیو دارید نیاز نیست این قسمت رو انجام بدهید : حالا زامارین استودیو (xamarin studio) رو باز کنید و از قسمت Tools گزینه Options رو انتخاب کنید حالا به قسمت SDK Locations بروید و Android رو انتخاب کنید.و از قسمت Android SDK در قسمت Location اون android sdk رو که دانلود و اکسترکتش کردید رو مسیرش رو وارد کنید یا از قسمت Browse به صورت دستی مکانش رو انتخاب کنید.

*** اگه ویژوال استودیو دارید می تونید از این قسمت ادامه بدهید: خب ازمنوی Tools گزینه Options رو انتخاب کنید و در قسمت Mono for Android در قسمت  Android SDK Location اون android sdk رو که دانلود و اکسترکتش کردید رو از قسمت change انتخاب کنید.دقت کنید که باید پوشه android رو انتخاب کنید. همچنین تیک اون گزینه ای که اولش  Notify هست رو بردارید. در آخر کار هم ok رو بزنید.اگر هم در زامارین استودیو یا ویژوال استودیو با پنجره ای به نام xamarin update رو به رو شدین تیک Check automaticaly رو بردارین.

*راه دوم (نصب زامارین به صورت اتوماتیک) :

*این راه نیاز به قند شکن و یه اینترنت تقریبا پر سرعت یا سرعت متوسط داره.در این روش من بهتون توصیه اکید می کنم که ویژوال استودیو نسخه Ultimate داشته باشین.خب به آدرس xamarin.com/download بروید.نام و ایمیل خودتون رو وارد کنید.در قسمت I already have Visual Studio installed گزینه yes رو انتخاب کنید.(دقت کنید که ویژوال استودیو نسخه Ultimate) داشته باشین.قسمت های دیگه هم بسته به شرایط خودتون پر کنید و Download Now رو بزنید.یک فایل با حجم خیلی کمی هست که دانلودش کنید.خب حالا اون فایل exe رو باز کنید.در این روش زامارین به طور خودکار دانلود و نصب میشه. بسته به سرعت اینترنتتون زمان دانلود و نصب فایل ها متفاوته.خب تیک تمام گزینه هایی که Android SDK دارند رو بزنید و تیک گزینه (C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎.NET/xamarin) رو هم بزنید و نصبش کنید و در پایان هم در ویژوال استودیو از قسمت Tools  گزینه Options رو انتخاب کنید و از قسمت Android SDK در قسمت Location آدرس زیر رو وارد کنید:
*C:\Users\your user name\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk

**راه سوم :*
البته احتمال خیلی زیاد تونستین نصبش کنید ولی کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه این هم لینک فیلم آموزشی نصب زامارین

*لینک منبع : سایت لرن پروگرم 98*

----------

